# Wanted: Diagram for 1990 JD510C



## pink_care_bear2 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am looking for a hydraulic diagram for a 1990 JD510C

If anyone has this available or knows where i can get it please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum PCB2!You can get some degree of parts break down and diagrams on the Deere parts website:

https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned

You will likely have to buy the John Deere shop manual or CD to get at the hydraulic diagrams.


----------

